# Archetype brake track



## tomcmpt (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone post a photo of what the brake track on the H plus Son Archetype looks like after the black finish wears off? Thanks.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a pic that was in a thread by demonrider. He did a review on the wheels, and here is a pic of the worn brake track. 
For the full review follow this link...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/h-son-archetype-wheelset-impressions-after-riding-racing-303826.html


View attachment 279603


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Mine look the same as any other black rim with a silver brake track.


----------



## tomcmpt (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Zen. Exactly what I was looking for! Going to use these rims w polished silver WI T11 hubs on my new Ericksen Ti bike currently in production. Any chance you could recommend a spoke pattern? I'm 165 lbs and my daily ride is typically solo, 40 miles, and a couple 2-3 k ft of elevation change. Takes me 6 miles or so to get thru the city and over the GGB which can be pretty rough going at times. Was thinking 24 or 28/ 32 3x? Thanks again for the photo post.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

@tomcmpt- 24/28 would be more than enough for your weight. With regards to lacing, I'd go radial up front, but 1 or 2x would be suitable as well. For the rear, 3x DS and 2x NDS is what I'd do, but you could go radial NDS as well.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

tomcmpt said:


> I'm 165 lbs and my daily ride is typically solo, 40 miles, and a couple 2-3 k ft of elevation change. Takes me 6 miles or so to get thru the city and over the GGB which can be pretty rough going at times. Was thinking 24 or 28/ 32 3x? Thanks again for the photo post.


I agree with Zen, 24/28 should be more than enough for your weight, in fact it would be bombproof.

I am about the same weight as you and took a gamble; went with 20/24 all CX-Ray on the same hubset, radial front, rear: DS is 2X and NDS is radial. 

My builder was fairly confident it'd be fine and it has been fine so far. I used the wheelset in 3 hilly ~80km races, the rear went slightly out of true before the 4th race due to a wipeout I had involving train-tracks and a summersault by the bike over my head, landing on the RD and rear wheel, which bent the hanger so far in that the chain was scraping against the DS spokes. The wheelset was still race-able after that without the need to open brake QRs.


----------



## tomcmpt (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Zen and steer clear of those tracks demonrider! Great info for my next discussion w builder. I've been riding for many moons on wheels I built, old Mavic rims with campy record hubs, 36/36 3x. Need to 'catch up' with current lacing techniques, just abit gun shy. Thanks again.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

A thing to remember is there are 2 versions of the Archetype rim, one black anodized and then the other is hard anodized. The hard ano wears much slower but it is not truly black in color, it is kind of black with a olive hue. I have pictures I will post later of the hard ano versions.


----------

